# Dualit Burr Grinder 75002



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have this grinder and I have quite happy with it. However, people on here seem to slate it - one person said in a review I was reading all I would get is dishwater. Obviously, I do not want to drink dishwater!! Should I be looking to upgrade and sell Dualit on ebay?

What does everyone think?

Thanks


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

How long does it take for you to pull a shot?

Are you getting plenty of crema with most types of beans?

Do your drinks beat those from the high street chains?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

OK, I am new to this, so please forgive me. When you pull a shot, I guess you mean the quality of the coffee. That's good. I buy my beans from Costa because I'm a fan of their coffee and, even if I say so myself, my coffee is just as good as theirs. The crema is good. I have ordered some beans from the internet which I am waiting to be delivered.


----------



## Rowlybum (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Sandy,

I think what banish is asking is:- how long does it take to pull a shot /double shot? The recommended is about 25secs give or take a sec, so if you are pulling a shot in 10/15 secs it basically means that the beans are too course and the water passes through the puck too quickly and that's why some people are saying that you will only get dishwater from a dualit grinder(not sure how true this is)

I bought an iberital MC2 grinder on the back of a recommendation from the guys here and it can grinds the beans so fine that I struggle to get a shot at all.

I was going to buy the Dualit grinder myself, until I was advised not to. Glad as the one I have performs very well and with a bit of adjusting I can get a lovely double shot at just around the 25sec mark.

I am also using Costa beans and they produce fantastic latte, although i find the beans a little harder and my machine required a fair bit of adjusting (more fine)to adapt to the costa bean.

Go and time your shot and see how long it takes to produce. if you don't have a shot glass you should go out and buy one, although I think 1 shot is about 30ml.

I have heard that you can take the dualit apart(wee the web for details) and realign the burrs and that will get you a finer grind more suitable to espresso, but might just be easier to go out and buy something similar to what I have for about £120 from happy donkey.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for your advice. I think I am going to need some holding of hands!! Pull a shot. Right, the coffee is coming through the machine and I usually count in my head to 20. After that the colour of the coffee goes a watery colour and if I let it come through much longer than that, it tastes weak. Am I on the right track?

I will buy a shot glass as I can see I am going to need one. Just had a jug delivered from Myespreso yesterday. Motta - really nice and really good quality.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry, another thought, I usually make cappuccino so do I still need a shot glass to measure the coffee?


----------



## Rowlybum (Jan 8, 2010)

I have the gaggia classic and as soon as i switch it on to pull the shot I click the stopwatch. Now for the first 4-5 secs nothing comes out and then i get a very dark sludgy type of liquid(very slow constant drip). This then turns to crema(cremy coloured) and you build up a head on the shot, just like if you buy a pint ofguinness. stop at 25 secs and see what you have.

If it starts to go all watery at 20 secs i am not sure what they means other than the grind is not fine enough to limit the amount of wtare that pases through the puck under pressure.

Before I had some training from Glen, I was pulling a single shot through a double basket(all wrong i know) in about 25 secs, which was wrong.

If you can adjust the grinder to go finer than set it to the finest it will grind to and see how long it takes to get a shot(30ml x1 or 2) depending on what baskey siz you are using.

What machine do you have, as it might help the experts of this site to understand better what your overall set-up is like?

cheers


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

My machine is a Francis Francis X1. It sounds as though I'm going to need some training too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rowlybum (Jan 8, 2010)

best use a shot glass to measure any type of shot. I use it evertime and will continue to at least until I am better at getting the right consistency.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Rowlybum is on the mark there.

It's not a science and some tolerances are acceptable. 20 seconds does not sound too bad. If you can grind a little more, or add a little more coffee or tamp a bit harder.

You don't want the watery stuff at all - catch it just as the thick cream colour is fading towards more clear.

I assume the machine is nice and warm too?

The portafilter has been attached while warming up?

Is the receiving cup/glass also warm?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Cups are warm and I will now keep a close eye on timing and colour of coffe. Thanks.


----------



## Rowlybum (Jan 8, 2010)

I was going to buy the Francis X1 as one point, but opted for the classic. Again I am no expert, but this machine should be more than capable of making a good shot, provided the tamping is right and the grind is fine enough.

Let us know how you get on with the shot timing and subsequent adjustment of the grinder. Personally speaking you may struggle as I think the costa beans may be harder than some I have tried before as it took me quite a few turns of the MC2 to grind fine enough to get the shot just right, considering I moved from a single origin bean?


----------



## Samstan (Dec 21, 2009)

Not sure where the issue of the Dualit not grinding fine enough comes from TBH. IME I find that if I use it on its finest setting its too fine and I get no coffee through (Gaggia Classic). About 2 notches up along with a decent tamper and I'm pulling a shot in around 27s with good crema everytime.


----------

